# Need a pond built



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking for someone to build a pond in the southwest ohio area(Lucasville, 45648) Not a real big pond....would like to get a quote or some kind of information before they/you start...anyone build ponds or know anyone in the area please let me know! thanks!


----------



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

Contact your county Soil and Water Conservation District. They may be willing to do the survey and design of your pond and give you all the information that you could possibly want. Also, try your county OSU Extension agent, lots of good information from them also.


----------

